

A sortable table for comparing NYC Neighborhoods using API Data - psvj
http://www.movingtonewyorkguide.com/NabeGrid/

======
psvj
In order to make it easier for NYC renters to find suitable neighborhoods. I
combined data from these APIs: Google Distance Matrix, the Census API, the
Streeteasy API, NYC Open Data, and the Youtube API.

How can this be improved? What do you think? Is the information/layout useful?

